# Smart Sound Trigger



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently installedÂ  a Phoenix card in an Aristo Mikado. I disliked the way track magnets trigger the same sound every time. I bought a remote accessory switch which would let me trigger sounds using train engineer, but in the meantime I started thinkingâ€"A, wiring that accessory switch up isn't totally trivial. I'd need to make a 4 pin plug to run wires between the loco and the tender. And B, it be nice to njot have to always press the button

OK, so I ordered one of Del Tapparo's "Smart Sound Triggers."Â  If you don'tknow this is a little circuit board that runs between the reed switches you use to trigger sounds and the phoenix board--it basically "randomizes" the sound effects. So when you go over the magent, sometiems it triggers the bell, sometims it triggers the horn, sometimes it does nothing.

I ordered it online, it came the next day. It's very well made on a solid, heavy PCB. Installation was extremely easy with the very detailed directions Del provides. A great idea, and it works exactly as advertised--thanks Del!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the TE accessory receiver and mounted it in the boiler with the sound system. Pretty cool, but I need to improve the antenna routing a bit as it has a range of about 2 1/2 ft.


----------

